# petite heure



## oufti

Bonjour et meilleurs vœux

Comment traduire : je serai là dans une petite heure ?

Je pense à Saro li in meno di un'ora.


----------



## and_alb

Ottima traduzione!


----------



## matoupaschat

Je dirais "Ci sarò fra un'oretta".


----------



## and_alb

Une petite heure meno di un'ora o un'oretta

Une bonne heure più di un'ora


----------



## oufti

Merci


----------



## and_alb

Ca depend aussi du contexte

Un'oretta est plus familier, à mon avis


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, mais _petite heure_ en français est aussi relativement familier.
Il y a encore la possibilité de dire "tra poco meno di un ora" (ou "poco più di un'ora" pour une bonne heure)


----------



## oufti

RE


----------

